# FF Udder pics



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 22, 2011)

Is it possible, that she might have a better udder this time around?
Here is what she looked like at 4 weeks fresh with a single buckling.

Maude's FF udder






And feel free to post your FF udder pics here. Would like to see what all of your does looked like, please post the nonconforming too(it will make me & other first timers feel a little better)!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 22, 2011)

Was he only nursing one side or nursing unevenly?  You can't really say whether or not you'll see improvement.  You'll just have to wait and see what happens when she freshens.


----------



## julieq (Apr 22, 2011)

Beyond attachment, I find it tough to judge a first freshening udder on one of our does.  I tend to wait until later freshenings to actually see an udder in 'full bloom".


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 22, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Was he only nursing one side or nursing unevenly?  You can't really say whether or not you'll see improvement.  You'll just have to wait and see what happens when she freshens.


I think that is what may have happened... just hoping she has twins so I can see if she is more even this year, as I won't have the ability to milk her without a stanchion and extra things to hold her still(she is very jumpy and doesn't like to be touched).


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 22, 2011)

julieq said:
			
		

> Beyond attachment, I find it tough to judge a first freshening udder on one of our does.  I tend to wait until later freshenings to actually see an udder in 'full bloom".


What is meant by attachment area? How can I tell if a doe has good or bad attachment... could you help me understand this?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 22, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having twins is still no guarantee they won't favor one side!   But it helps.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 22, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What - Ever!   On top of wanting her to have a more even udder, I want more kids! Scratch that. NEED more kids!!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 22, 2011)

Even triplets can all favor one side and ruin a perfectly good freshening in a matter of 12-24 hours.

There are good threads on here discussing udder attachment and conformation.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 22, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> There are good threads on here discussing udder attachment and conformation.


I have been searching through here and can't seem to find a thread where people explain what to look for in terms of attachment, or what is good or bad attachment... I did, however, find plenty of threads talking about conformation... this is not a huge concern for me though, where I don't show any of my goats. :/


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 22, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> helmstead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Attachment is an aspect of udder conformation.  If you're not concerned about conformation as a whole, then attachment is probably immaterial unless your doe's attachment is so bad that her health and longevity are at risk.  Good udder conformation is not just about aesthetics and showing, ultimately it's also about functionality.  Priorities may just be a little different for those looking to win in the show ring.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 22, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really all I am looking for, is for my girls to be decent milkers(going to be near impossible with Maude) for my family.
I have seen people say that a goat appears to have good attachment or bad attachment, and no one ever explains what that means. I have tried googling it and can't find any clear explanation through there either.

What I meant about the conformation is all the length of body, stance, legs, and hooves stuff that doesn't seem relevant for me, the home farmer/milker. 
IMO, all my herd needs is: good udders, being free of diseases, no hoof deformity or rot, and being over-all healthy goats.
I hope you all know, that I am not trying to be difficult. I just want to know what I need to be looking for on any does I think about getting in the future, and on the does I have now.  All of you know these terms and what to look for, I don't. I am still new to the whole goats for dairy thing... in fact I wasn't even sure what we were aiming for in our little herd until this last weekend.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 22, 2011)

One thing you will eventually come to realize is that conformation as a WHOLE is critically important whether you intend to show or not.  For instance, a nice, strong, level back is critical for longevity of a brood doe - a sway backed doe will not be able to breed very many years.  Depth of heart girth is important for health and vigor.  Good feet and legs are critical for all aspects of a long-thriving production animal.  A well attached, well conformed udder is imperative for a lifetime of providing milk.

GOOD breeders don't just want to look pretty in the show ring - they want that 12 year old doe who can still breed, kid, produce milk AND go into the ring as a senior doe.  GOOD breeders of home milkers should strive for the SAME THINGS.  I don't care if the doe is a cross of every goat breed there is - the same basic conformational standards should hold for her intended purpose.  

To get an idea of a well attached udder, google the 2010 ADGA Nationals Champions.  You can click on the various breeds and see the Grand and Reserve does.  These are the udders you strive for - you can see how the udder is 'glued on' to the abdomen - no parts are pendulous, they blend smoothly from rear udder (with a HIGH attachment) to fore udder.  The highest point of the rear udder doesn't hang down, the fore udder doesn't jut steeply into the belly.


----------



## Goatmasta (Apr 22, 2011)

You can build a stanchion pretty cheap....

http://www.kidnacres.com/id17.html:thumbsup


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 23, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> One thing you will eventually come to realize is that conformation as a WHOLE is critically important whether you intend to show or not.  For instance, a nice, strong, level back is critical for longevity of a brood doe - a sway backed doe will not be able to breed very many years.  Depth of heart girth is important for health and vigor.  Good feet and legs are critical for all aspects of a long-thriving production animal.  A well attached, well conformed udder is imperative for a lifetime of providing milk.
> 
> GOOD breeders don't just want to look pretty in the show ring - they want that 12 year old doe who can still breed, kid, produce milk AND go into the ring as a senior doe.  GOOD breeders of home milkers should strive for the SAME THINGS.  I don't care if the doe is a cross of every goat breed there is - the same basic conformational standards should hold for her intended purpose.


Excellent points, Kate.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Apr 24, 2011)

If you look in the links I posted on my website  <--------, I listed some links on how to tell good conformation.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 24, 2011)

CrownofThornsNDGoats said:
			
		

> If you look in the links I posted on my website  <--------, I listed some links on how to tell good conformation.


Thank you! That page from Deb P Nigerians is VERY explanatory & helpful! It goes into each thing in good depth! It's like the Beginner's Guide to Conformation!  Again, thank you very much! They really should make a sticky thread on here for beginners that is a list of helpful links, and they definitely MUST include that one ! 

_*Edited to add: *Once I get back from church & Easter brunch, I am going to be meticulously going over my does!_


----------

